# How in the world do you put two kids to sleep?



## Shami (Oct 9, 2007)

An almost 5 year old and almost 1 year old. They have different needs and even different bedtimes and sometime the same bed time.

My older one has be cosleeping most of her life but she has her own bed and if I lay down with her until she sleeps then she will stay there most of the night.

It's the getting her to sleep part. Right now she has agreed to stay in her bed if I come and check on her every 2 minutes. lol

The baby isn't tired and I can't get her to be quiet (they share a room). So baby is on the living room floor in the dark. Older one is in her bed talking to herself.

How do you do it? Feeling a little pressure to get the older one to be more self sufficient..


----------



## To-Fu (May 23, 2007)

I used to tuck my 4yo in with a book and a flashlight while I nursed the 2yo down, then I'd go and lie with the 4yo until he was asleep. The big kid has always been tough to put to sleep, and lately it was getting worse. I think at this point the mere presence of another person in the room was just stimulating him and giving him something/someone to struggle against.

Now I put the big kid to bed with a book and a light and some soft music (this is after we've all read some stories together). I let him know I'll come back to check on him, and I do, but I don't lie down with him anymore. It's been a few weeks and there is less protesting now. I take my time nursing the little kid and 90% of the time when I check on the big kid he's asleep. It's much gentler and takes less time than when I'd stay with him.

That said, I know every kid/family is different!


----------



## Shami (Oct 9, 2007)

Love the flashlight and book idea. Mine loves to be read to but doesn't really like browsing the pictures. CAnt wait til she learns to read. I will try it though. Thanks.


----------



## Mama Fae (Oct 15, 2010)

I have 3 children and bedtimes can sometimes be hectic/draining (mainly because they all want me put them to bed as opposed to daddy). It is has become easier since my eldest learnt to read, lol.

Bedtime for us happens around 7:00 - 7:30pm. I put my nearly 5 year old to bed first as he likes a story then wants me to sit with him till he goes to sleep (thankfully is usually asleep within 5 mins).

While i am with him, my 7 year old will either read quietly in her own bed till i come in and say goodnight and maybe read her another book. Sometimes, if my husband is working late or busy she will sit with my 2.5 year old and read to him (to stop him from running in to me while i get his brother to sleep).

After the 2 eldest are in bed i will sit down and breastfeed the youngest to sleep then put him into bed (either his own bed or ours - either way he ends up in ours at some point during the night).

Phew...i'm exhausted just writing that.


----------



## treehugz (Apr 15, 2008)

I put our 4.5yo to bed first at 7:30 with a book, story with lights out, lullaby, back massage, snuggle to sleep. I bring the baby in to bed when I'm ready for bed around 10. We have one big family bed... actually it's 2 full beds side by side. Sometimes I nurse the baby while putting dd to bed, and if he wakes up and gets loud, dh takes him or I get up with him and dh takes over with dd.

Dd's old enough to shorten the routine or learn to go to sleep on her own probably, but I love ending the day with her and it seems very grounding for her... and honestly I look forward to it and sometimes it's my favorite part of the day. It's our time to connect, and I was unwilling to give it up when the new baby came. I didn't always love it though, lol. Before we started a consistent bed time at 7:30 with a before bed and bedtime routine, it was hectic and unpredictable as to how long it would take for her to wind down... frustrating for everyone. The routine worked wonders for us.


----------

